# Fighting



## lingvic (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW Those are some awesome pictures!! Your boys are gorgeous by the way!!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, they are serious aren't they? And seriously handsome


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, awesome shots! And beautiful birds


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Great pictures ! I see beak fighting alot in my house with all the birds i have now but nothing ever gets serious just a bunch of talk lol Gorgeous boys also


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Fantastic pictures!
Did they make a lot of noise with it or was it all flapping & beaking?


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

WOW brilliant Pics! ... and gorjus birds


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

What beautiful birds! And fabulous pictures, too. Seems that you weren't too worried about their antics since you were taking those pictures while it was going on. Cool. Years ago I had a sparrow and parakeet that were raised together - same ages. They used to wrestle. Once I saw them both locked on to each other in a wrestling hold and they tumbled out of their cage like that and onto the floor. And they continued rolling around on the floor after the tumble. It was so funny to watch these two clowns. And they never hurt each other.


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

cutest thing I've seen in ages! Beautiful birds and awesome photography.


----------

